
No, you probably don’t have a book in you - BerislavLopac
https://theoutline.com/post/5541/unconventional-wisdom-you-should-not-write-a-book
======
rossdavidh
A quicker way to put this: \- let's say you want your book to be read by more
than 2 or 3 people; let's use the number 10,000 for argument's sake. \- let's
say most people read 10 books in a year (some do more, but many do less) \-
that means out of 1,000 people, they can support one, count it one, book per
year \- so out of those 1,000 people, fewer than 100 will get to write even a
single book that gets read by significant numbers of people

All the other stuff in this article is no doubt true, but in fact people who
write really, really good books that succeed at all of that still don't get
read. It's simply a matter of arithmetic. Most of us will not be writing best
sellers, even if we all write amazingly good books.

